
Ask HN: Open source and modern elearning plataform - simpleman1212
Hello, I am a university student, and from what I realize nowadays, the quality of the e-learning platforms are very bad, they do not engage the students at all, much less the teachers. It has a difficult and complicated user experience to interact with. I am graduating this year and would like to build a modern e-learning platform and open source, to offer as an option to existing platforms, with a modern look and mainly easy to interact. Integrating some open source platforms for video conferencing, collaborative chat, etc. Do you think it could be useful or would it just be one more in the sea of existing LMS? Ideas will be welcomed :)
======
dazmiller
Try [https://moodle.com/](https://moodle.com/)

Lots of plugins

